# Does Anyone Remember



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

someone started a post about a problem with a campground near becket, ma. they had a seasonal and the campground changed hands and they were extremely unhappy with them...

does anyone know the topic, or can someone link me to the topic? a campground in becket, ma was mentioned as being really good and I'd like to know what it is.

thanks!


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Not sure of which post it was but RV Park Reviews is a great site to see what others say about CG's. We've been fortunate to avoid a couple of bads ones based on the negative reviews. You will find that some people just can't be pleased and write bad reviews. However, if everyone has rated a CG poorly and they all have legitimate reasons then it is usually just a bad CG.

Good luck and happy camping.

Paul


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Is this the one you were looking for, Clare?
Clicky thang


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Clare,
Someone mentioned Bonnie Rigg campground in one of those posts. We stayed there last spring. YUK!!!!!!! Dump is too good a word for it. Not expensive as was stated if you use Passport America discount but still overpriced at any price. While that may sound contradictory I'm only saying that I wouldn't stay there again if it was free.
Bob


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

Bonny Rigg....not a very nice place...lol

We used to go there when we would ride the ATV trails in the nearby forest, this campground has no problems with dirtbiker/atvers. No i wouldnt take the family there, but have spent numerous times there when out on a guys riding weekend. 
Last time i was there, about 3 years ago, they had a flood that wiped out the bridge going into the campground. They wanted my father to leave his coach there...he looked at them and said clear the field cause im coming through. It was a site to see a 38' diesel pusher pulling a 20' enclosed trailer across a rain soaked field....he was very determind not to leave anything there in fear that it would be stripped or turned into some trailer rig for logging.

If you plan to go there, update your tetnus shot and bring the shower shoes...for the green pool.


----------



## jt-mt-21rs (Jun 17, 2006)

Just wanted to pass along a quick thanks to Paul for that RV reviews site. I've been looking for a site like that for a long time. Good info there.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Thanks Wolfie, this is exactly the thread I was looking for!


```
If you plan to go there, update your tetnus shot and bring the shower shoes...for the green pool.
```
YIKES! this place sounds awful. guess I'll steer clear of here! Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

Keep in mind that for my group of guys it is tough to find a campground that will take us. Would you want 20 guys with dirtbikes and atv's near you, although i will say we try to keep the noise level down and never even take the bikes out of the trailers.

So for us bonny rigg isnt that bad....it just isnt what i would call a family campground


----------

